

The Lean Startup - a Review of Eric Ries' New Book - thankuz
http://blog.launchbit.com/the-book-you-dont-want-to-miss

======
joshuacc
Looks like the URL might have changed. See here instead:
[http://blog.launchbit.com/the-lean-startup-a-review-of-
eric-...](http://blog.launchbit.com/the-lean-startup-a-review-of-eric-ries-
new-bo)

~~~
thankuz
Hate it when that happens. Maybe Posterous should redirect to the new location
once a post has been published and the URL changes, or is updated? Can't
believe it doesn't already.

